# Better than it sounds: pickled eggs



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

A few weeks back, when the chickens kicked in high gear, I boiled 60 eggs and used a pack of Mrs Wage's bread and butter pickle mix. I tried the first one earlier today, I doubt that it's been over 5 or 6 weeks, oddly I didn't date the jar like I normally do. They're pretty darn good!!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I too was supprised the first time I had pickled eggs, not bad at all, I may try the BBP mix. Thanks
Nancy


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I love pickled eggs with seasoned salt and beer. Mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah pickled eggs. Dont sound good at all. But they are SOOOO good!
In roadhouses "back home" they'd have them sitting behind the bar in two gallon jars & never refrigerated.

Rockytopsis whats BBP mix?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Prob referring to the Mrs Wages "bread and butter pickle" mix I used


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

tag for interests!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Never tried pickling eggs with an actual pickle recipe. I usually just throw a few hard boiled eggs in the pickled beet jar! :banana:


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

how long do they relly last in the icebox or on the counter?


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

They don't keep safely at room temperature. There have been cases of food borne illness due to them sitting on the counter. In the fridge, they keep several months.
The reason there are commercial ones that people leave on the counter is they have special chemicals in them that we don't/can't add to ours. 
Even the commercial ones should be in the fridge. 
Here are some recipes, etc. on making them :
http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_06/pickled_eggs.html


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

The University of Maine, Food Science Extension Program.
Ingredients from The University of Georgia Cooperative Extension Service.
http://www.umaine.edu/foodinfo/pickling.htm


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

That totally goes against what we are taught here. I sent off an email to the University of Maine.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

University of California and United States Department of Agriculture Cooperating
http://ucce.ucdavis.edu/files/filelibrary/2019/1531.pdf


----------



## kjmatson (Jul 22, 2008)

Lucy said:


> They don't keep safely at room temperature. There have been cases of food borne illness due to them sitting on the counter. In the fridge, they keep several months.
> The reason there are commercial ones that people leave on the counter is they have special chemicals in them that we don't/can't add to ours.
> Even the commercial ones should be in the fridge.
> Here are some recipes, etc. on making them :
> http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_06/pickled_eggs.html


The link says to make a pin hole in the large end of the egg? Does this really help at all? Wouldn't the white run out before the egg is cooked?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

kjmatson said:


> The link says to make a pin hole in the large end of the egg? Does this really help at all? Wouldn't the white run out before the egg is cooked?


Yes, yes, and no. 
There's a bubble of air between the shell and the membrane, at the large end of the egg. A pin hole lets the air escape while the egg is heating, and so it's less likely to crack.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

3ravens said:


> Never tried pickling eggs with an actual pickle recipe. I usually just throw a few hard boiled eggs in the pickled beet jar! :banana:


That's what we do here. Pickled eggs are a staple at every family potluck. I love 'em!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mmmm, I've only pickled eggs in dill/garlic brine, never a B&B mixture. Guess where my extra eggs are heading this year!

FWIW, I don't use Mrs Wages B&B mix. I like the one my Granny gave me.


----------

